# Great article about Dorian Recordings / Sono Luminus



## Lute Lover

Please allow me to share this great article about Dorian Recordings / Sono Luminus. 
We are indeed not defunct!

thanks and enjoy:
http://timesunion.com/AspStories/st...2&category=ARTS&newsdate=2/10/2008&TextPage=1


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Shouldn't your posts be confined to the Classifieds section? You are always throwing ads about this Dorian Recordings site.


----------

